# 18 yr old daughter is declining fast, please help



## cherylrom (Nov 7, 2013)

My daughter was diagnosed with IBS-C in March. In Aug while on vacation she was hospitalized 4 days with severe abdobinal pain, lives with level 4 pain all day and night. Then mid-October one night 8:00 p.m. severe pain, same as in Aug. Went to ER where she was given pain meds. Since then she has been to ER 5 more times with severe pain. Pain is now every single night. We've been back to gastro dr several times. Dr. prescribed Linzess but was very little help. Dr. has ruled out all other diseases, and says it really is mind over matter. Our last visit last Thursday she was bent over in pain and cried while talking to him, he told her she needs to see a "counselor who can prescribe medication for her head". When I asked if this was a phyciatrist he said yes. Now see feels there is no hope and thinks we all feel she is a mental case. Dr. told her to come back in 3 months. 

Last night pain was so severe until midnight, she shakes the bed, her feet and legs move uncontrollable and she holds her breath as long as possible - she finally went to sleep - woke up at 4:00 a.m. with it again and hasn't slept much since. Finding a dr to even see has been a struggle. It takes 2 - 3 months to see any dr. from Spokane WA to Seattle WA. We live 3 - 4 hours away from big cities but at this point I would go any where. Some days she doesn't have the strength to get out of bed, let alone, go to college and study. 

I can't believe this is all due to "stress" when she has been a beautiful young lady growing up that loved life and friends and made two mission trips to Haiti two years ago. She has a wonderful boyfriend extremely supportive and so wants a happy relationship with her. He goes to every dr appoitment, has spent many nights in the ER sitting with her and holding her hand as she grips it so hard when in pain that his hands are red. As parents we are at our wits end to know what to do. 

We see her rapidly going down hill, loosing weight, and emotionally becoming more depressed because there is only pain coming every evening and through the night. We have tried anti-depressents (2), have just started the FODMAP diet. So far, no help. 

Any help or suggestions you can offer are welcome - we can hardly watch our daughter loose life and it seems to be happening so fast, that we are scared of what the future holds.


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi

please try Dr. schulze's intestinal formula #1 colon bowel cleanse laxative for constipation and give her little peepramul (Ganthoda) power at night in water before bed.dont try two things together.

first use Dr. schulze's intestinal formula #1 colon bowel cleanse laxative , it will clear bowl entirely and after that you can give her peepramul (Ganthoda) power

everyday a little , it will cure depression and bowl also

hope this helps


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

my prayers goes out to you and your daughter. i really hate how medicine defaults to psych issues simply they cannot find a reason. they need to spend more $$ in research in ibs. there has to be a pathological reason. not enough of us are proactive enough to make medicine do more research. they think simply because it cannot kill you, its not that bad. But living with ibs i feel like rather die.


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

Has she actually had a barium enema to diagnose IBS ? When I had this test, the x-ray technician actually saw my colon going into spasms while performing the test. I take Bentyl an anti-spasmodic medication. Taking probiotics twice to three times a day does help along with taking Citrucel twice a day. The Citrucel doesn't cause excess gas and help you to maintain regularity and keeps your BM's soft and easy to pass. One of things that has helped me the most with my IBS-C is to make it a priority to take time each day to sit on the toilet for at least 30 minutes to move your bowels. Taking slow deep breaths help to relax your muscles to it's easier to pass a BM. When you have really bad abdominal pain try a heating pad or a hot water bottle for 20 minutes. It helps to relax the abdominal muscles and relax the colon. Try to stay away from pain medications for the abdominal pain because they make the constipation worse by making your colon coming to almost complete standstill. When I get either trapped gas or excessive gas, it's usually a very good indicator I need to move my bowels very soon. Sometimes, antidepressants actually help reduce some of the symptoms of IBS. It may take several different medications before you find one that helps. I really feel for your daughter going through this as this is what I went through for 3 months before I had the diagnosis of IBS-C in June of 1996. I hope this will help her feel better really soon !


----------



## Maegwin (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds like every doctor I spoke to as a kid and through my teens. The usual medications didn't work for me either. I get some relief by taking a lower bowel herbal tea (cascara based), three exlax a day, 50million count probiotics once a day, and a herbal mood stabilizer called 5-HTP once a day (my symptoms are not from a mental issue but I admit that anxiety and depression certainly don't help). I also take T3's or extra strength back pain meds when the pain gets really bad.

I'm 31 and have had these issues since I was in diapers. I didn't know to call it IBS until I was 24. I believed the tripe the doctors told me about it being all in my head too and got severely depressed. No amount of medication, counselling, or meditation seemed to fix my brain. My daily pain was horrible. I developed an eating disorder because I was afraid of food.

My advice: find a better doctor. I had to go through quite a few and jump through a lot of hoops until they took me seriously. Unfortunately I also had to lose a ton of weight, hurt myself, and feel suicidal as well before doctors started listening to me. I hate that it had to get that bad before anyone would take me seriously but at least now I'm getting some help. I am exploring both the mental and physical sides of my illness.

I'm glad your daughter has parents that look at every angle of help. Sometimes a person has to say some dire things inorder to get the help they need whether they mean them or not. Everything I weant through was legit and the more that got marked down on my medical record the more doctors took me seriously. Keep going to the ER, give her the number for your crisis line, have her go see counsellors, try every treatment you come across even if you know they won't work. I spent a year exhausting every diet, medication, and exercise plan so that I could tell the Doctors knowledgably that nothing works. It sucks, but it's worth it.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## ItsTheLifeLongPoisonesFood (Nov 24, 2013)

I too was digosed with IBS or spastic colon,. along with 10 years of insults er visits,..I was a 6ft tall women 230 pounds yep big girl al my life,.. then the attacks started,.. along with it the constipation bloat colic and vapor locked bowls, first get OFF Glutens,... stay away from dairy!!!!,compramised bowls dont deal welll with many things I dont touch cabage, nothing from the night shade family raw,..aka TOMATOS,.. cooking them well is ok, but if You dont have to dont eat them,.. also POTATOS, watch out for them,..in a compramised gut they can cause trouble DONT eat packaged dry potato,s YOU dont know how they cheacked them,.. no broccole no colliflour,... look I have spent 10 years with doctors literally letting Me die,.. at the lowest point i was 114 and dropping,.. I took matters into My own hands,..

research whcih alot of doctors HATE!,.. what ive not seen is that appendex pain can also be the sphinter muscle between the large and smal intestant , once the colic starts You get what I call a vapor lock in the guts,....like a car the gad tank to lines they have a word,.. vapor lock which doesnt allow the gut to move thigs in the right way,.soooo it trys to pull back wards.... understand? blow up a bag then suck in....that muscle is not suppose to allow it to go back wards,.. oh yes it can hurt awfully!!!! and also come and go also sorry but doctors will not agressively persure parisits, DONT let them give You one stood sample and say nope You dont have none....BULL SH eye T . once there is vapor lock nothing moves,..I figured out what hicups are!!!!!!! woohooo,.. it happens when the air cant go down a spasm (and im sure built in) makes You hicup as a reaction "burping itsself" im 51 now,... this so called ibs, has killed My gallbladder caused hiadle hurnia, as well as many many other things,.. heres what happens,.. it starts, causes symtoms but! once it goes on sooo long those
"symptoms" turn into "stand alone problems" that no longer need the main trouble to feed there problems,.... ive been over a year now gluten free and only greek yogert as dairy,.. get off ALL prossesed foods,.. sorry its all poison,.. OK for help what I found was IRISH SEA MOSS,. powder!,...I have horses,.. had a few colic,.. in horses this is life or death,.. I researched found a product called horse colic relife sooooooo even to it was 85 BUCKS we ordered it,... ill be danged it worked!!!!! i couldnt believe it 30 minutes they had gut sounds two hours later poopin and fine!!!!!!,...so I took the ingrediants apart,.. oh my oh my to My disbelieve it was irish sea moss!,.. I ordered it right away,.. I found a company in maine on amazon call main coast sea veggies,.. when I just bought a pound it was 14:45 so i talked to the owner of the company and now order 10 pounds for 10:45 thats with shipping!!!!,.. for myself I put it in like chicken broth, it really doesnt taste like much but the smell is like old sock that You walked thru sea weed in and it dryed in the closet,.. butttttttttttttttttttttttttt pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this is a big help, it sooths the guts,.it heals them... i use it on My skin too!!,.. no more acme!!!! listen hair nails and skin get fed last!,.. got brittle nails? ? well My hair even started falling out oh yes,... . it hits the fecial and turns it softer so gas can pass! this has help unlock the vapor lock,... humans were meant to"graze" just like many animals,.. instead we eat "meals" any docotr that tels You that not gong poo EVERY DAY isnt abnormal is just comparing it to the rest of the nation sorry were all sick here,...

those aka beer bellys? they also call it "wheat belly" getting it?.....You see people normal in size except that big belly?... yep there is a start to all of the "names " they put to differant areas this all causes,. but it begins at birth,... stay away from soy,...ony fermented soy is safe,.... soy skrews with Your thyroid,..amoung many many other things,,, research look each of these things up,...

malnutrian, malobsorbtion..........goes along with the troubles, dont eat meat as a main thing on Your plate,... its a side dish,...I eat all the time, I found differant ingrediants to use.... its a slow prossess this getting better,.... DONT GIVE up.......when I looked up trails on all this they will only take You if Your gluiten free TWO YEARS,.. why? cause Your insides need time to heal and You have to learn to go back to basic,s DONT trust food out at restruants ,... get away from those spices You dont need and ad ones You do,... spices???????? listen they were medicine before they were food flavorings,....look it up!

why do some get diverticulosis and not al of us get the same thing? well each family lives works eats together so that "genitics" they talk about is in part You are raised in a family they eat much the same till they get old enough to expaned,...so yeah if I eat this way then I raised 4 sons who I of course fed like I was raised as well..... doc,s would say oh it runs in the family WHICH to our brains answers it oh so nothing i can do.....nope theres many things YOu can do and the way this attacks You is where Your body is the weakest,... get a pile of fruit put it in a bag and watch,.. the fruit doesnt rot exatly the same,...but there all fruit right,.. same with what we have been fed,.... the garbage GMO weed killers spliced into food!,..into animal feed!!!!!,..im tired have to stop for now.. hope some of this helps..

OHH yes You tube shows how to use differant sea moss just make sure to add enough liquid this powder will take 4 or 5 times its weight i liquid... use a blenderit acts like flour in could milk,... it must have enough liquid!!!!!! ultimate importain,...oh YES i FORGOT, THERES A TEST CALLED A HIDA SCAN FOR THE GALLBLADDER,... if Your this far with troubles its taken its toll on the gallbadder too and it!!! can cause sooo much troubles not working right,.. and DONT DONT DONT let them bull #### You into a scan to see gallstones they come back say nope Your fine no gall stones except I was dying from a dying gallbladder!!,.. I went to hospital night before the hida scan almost ended up in jail!,..I was in soooooooo much pain i was pushed to go to the er (again) and they treated me like a pain killer seeker EVEN THO i never in all my years have EVER sought them out and is on my records,..when they started that I used a back word F i said Mom lets get the f out of here,.. and ping nursie poo threatened me with cops,.. it was bad. next day at hida scan the tech saw results and begged me to go to there e.r... I since tak=lked to the hospital who threatented me and instead of bull #### law suits I made a deal,.. train Your staff better...

oh yeah p.s.s Ive had so many bul #### tests,.. listen one doc passes his ignorant file to the next who then goes "uhhuh" have You tryed miralax? ohhhh god! help me with sanity!!!! then proceded to give me "another form of it"


----------



## Rahul MS (Sep 14, 2013)

@ cherylrom

My heart goes out for you









This seems that your daughter is suffering from severe IBS.

Same was the story with me, my IBS started this year march itself with full swing however with the help of some meds like PPI's to improve GERD and nausea

antispasmodics some of the antidepressants for some time and I am not on any medicine now except some Ayurvedic laxative called triphala helps me now.

Please convince your daughter that her IBS will get better as time will pass.She may have to take some antidepressants for some time.

Please visit some good doctor, I know all of the doctors say its all in your head but its not actually.

She needs emotional support and please ask her to do some activities instead of sleeping on bed in day time like walking it will help for constipation.

Please tell her we all are with her if she needs support. my email : [email protected]

And she will get better you won't believe I was in the same condition as she is now past couple of months now I am far better.


----------



## cheermom (Mar 23, 2012)

Her symptoms sounds exactly what I went through when I was 24, I am now 43. I had IBS-D up until the last few years. Back when I had my episode I had a lot of changes, newly married, new job, new town all at the same time. I went down fast and I hurt. I later found out I don't handle change very well. I hurt so bad I couldn't get of bed, lost a lot of weight and ended up in the hospital. I had sever depression and couldn't work. The doctor put me on depression and anxiety, then sent me to physiologist and it actually helped. He gave me ways to help when I had an attack and that helped my IBS. I know, hard to believe. The reason I wrote all this is from your post your daughter is 18. She graduated high school and now ready for college. These are a lot of changes for her along with worrying about her future. Stress and worry are key things to cause IBS attack. It is not in her head, she hurts and she is sick but talking to someone and taking medicine might help.

I hope and pray for your daughter is feeling better soon.


----------

